# Объявления > От администрации сайта >  Форум переехал!

## Д.Срибный

Наш старый провайдер окончательно дискредитировал себя. Стабильность работы форума не выдерживает никакой критики.
Поэтому, куплен новый хостинг и постепенно сайт со всем хозяйством на него переедет.
Займет переезд недели две. В процессе переезда будут возможны сбои, но нам не привыкать :)
О всех новостях будет оповещение на форуме и на самом сайте.

----------


## Д.Срибный

База данных форума перенесена на новый сервер. 
Просьба сообщать о неполадках, если таковые обнаружатся.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Сегодня все сайты будут переезжать на новый сервер, скорее всего, какое-то время сайты и форум будут недоступны. Надеюсь, это ненадолго :)

----------


## Д.Срибный

Форум полностью переехал на новый сервер.
Если есть какие-либо проблемы с форумом - просьба сообщать в этой ветке.

----------

